# How you can get "junk" silver at face value



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

IF YOU HAVE LIMITED FUNDS AND EXTRA TIME ITS THE MOST OVERLOOK AFTER THE SCARCE 35% SILVER "WAR" NICKEL AND THE BEST BET TO STILL FIND IN CIRCULATION


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just mail me all your JUNK silver I will dispose of it free of charge


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Just mail me all your JUNK silver I will dispose of it free of charge


seriously? The silver coins once used in circulation are called "junk" silver coins. The coins minted today by definition are tokens.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

A load of crap. How much is your time worth. You go through a hundred rolls and you might find a coin or two. The bank requres you to re-roll the coins. Ask for customer wrapped coins to increase your odds.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most have long sense been picked out. You find some every now and then stuff that was stolen and they did not know what they had.
Kind of a waste of time digging around for them.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

it cost nothing but time guys, if its not worth you time don't do it, if you have lots of time but little money look into it.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

roy said:


> A load of crap. How much is your time worth. You go through a hundred rolls and you might find a coin or two. The bank requres you to re-roll the coins. Ask for customer wrapped coins to increase your odds.


why bother to ask for customer wrapped rolls if it is a waste of time in your opinion. Maybe it takes you all day to sort through a hundred rolls. I can drink a beer, watch tv and sort qiuckly. If you are into metals you know the color stands out, plus its a big coin and the dates are pretty hard to miss, I have never rolled them back up I take them back in a jar. I went over this in the vid, that of course you must have heard before you go bashing me on what I missed or need to do. Its free advise take it or leave it but I know lots of people who cannot just shell out a few hundered bucks on silver like I do from time to time. It cost you time but for those out there with limited funds, part time jobs or kids its a cheap way to collect silver. Seriously why is it the people who are the ones who are suppose to see problems ahead so short sited? You need to have an open mind brother


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

most of all junk silver has been picked out, this is the half dollar and "war" nickel are most overlook silver coins and the best bet is the half dollar. I still find silver quarters and dimes once in a blue moon so 40% half are sure to be out there still


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

"it costs nothing but time'--- time is THE most important thing we have


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

tango said:


> "it costs nothing but time'--- time is THE most important thing we have


by that logic why prep? people always ask why I waste time prepping and money buying metals because if I don't wake up tomorrow it was all a waste of time? I tell them what if I do wake up tomorrow and SHTF like I see it happening, what will you do. its the same thing man. its sounds deep but its not like it takes several hours a day, you waste more time waiting in traffic burning gas than you would wasting time finding a precious metal that has more growth potential than gold and for free. if time is money make money with that time.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

You can better spend your time on preps than sorting thru rolls of coins hoping to find one junk quarter.
Time better spent, course that's just my opinion.
Do as you please.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> why bother to ask for customer wrapped rolls if it is a waste of time in your opinion. Maybe it takes you all day to sort through a hundred rolls. I can drink a beer, watch tv and sort qiuckly. If you are into metals you know the color stands out, plus its a big coin and the dates are pretty hard to miss, I have never rolled them back up I take them back in a jar. I went over this in the vid, that of course you must have heard before you go bashing me on what I missed or need to do. Its free advise take it or leave it but I know lots of people who cannot just shell out a few hundered bucks on silver like I do from time to time. It cost you time but for those out there with limited funds, part time jobs or kids its a cheap way to collect silver. Seriously why is it the people who are the ones who are suppose to see problems ahead so short sited? You need to have an open mind brother


You are about 20 years late. I used to do this in my spare time.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

tango said:


> You can better spend your time on preps than sorting thru rolls of coins hoping to find one junk quarter.
> Time better spent, course that's just my opinion.
> Do as you please.


not once did I say waste time with quarters. everyone questions and criticize yet no one has listened to what I had to say. I said 40% half dollars because they are the most overlooked U.S. silver coin and there for the best bet to find junk silver. I have done this myself to check it out and went over the dos and don't. to be fair, I didn't say waste time looking for quarters you did


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

roy said:


> You are about 20 years late. I used to do this in my spare time.


I'm late to the game but its not over, I have done this a few times myself and still find a bit of 40% and even a few 90% half dollars.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, you know, whether or not it helps everyone, I'll take it for how it was meant and thank you for the advice, TDP. That's the nice thing about this board - there's something for everyone in all stages of prepping. So thanks.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

indie said:


> Well, you know, whether or not it helps everyone, I'll take it for how it was meant and thank you for the advice, TDP. That's the nice thing about this board - there's something for everyone in all stages of prepping. So thanks.


Thanks. I don't see what the big deal is myself. I'm trying to help people with limited funds. I make alot more money now than when I started prepping. I post advise and ideas I wish I would have had at the start. I have been deal in metals on the side for years, have a good silver hoard, and know my metals but this wasn't always so. thanks again, I'm glad someone gets it


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I think there are better uses of your time in prepping then sorting through coins hoping for a silver one. A good deal of my "junk" silver came from my grandfather who owned a retail store and started setting it aside when they announced the 1965's wouldn't have silver in them. The stuff is heirloom"ish" to me but its clearly just junk silver - nothing of significant value other then bullion prices on pre 64s. In light of the OP of this topic would you not be better off with pennies prior to the copper cut off or nickels even with the higher amounts of copper and nickel in them? I don't have those dates and (thanks to Grandpa I never really sort for that stuff). Mind you when I had the food service venue I did before 2009 a boy came in one time and paid $3.50 for his treat with 4 pre 64 quarters and 5 pre 64 halves. My employee was honest enough to point it out to me, but the child was long gone or I'd have sent him home with the coin and told him to return with something everyone else used. I still have those.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

I agree its not for everyone but again for those who see an economic storm coming soon and have a hard enough time getting by its a good way to go or start out. I had to scrap to get what little silver I could years ago. Now years later a better job and I can buy evey so often but that wasn't always so. I wish I had a head start from my grandparents or parents but I have had to collect every ounce myself. If I knew about this just starting out with little money I would have done so. I do it every so often and find 40% often even 90% every now and then


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Late 60's I worked in a gas station at close I would search out old pennies I still have many of them. My Mother had stored them for the years I was away.
I undertsand the term Junk. It just I find it funny went when I hear the word Junk used around silver and gold.
I bet some of you a happy you did not buy Gold a 1400.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Half's, quarters, dimes,---The time spent for the reward is the same, mostly wasted.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, thank you for your video, I haven't watched it yet, but will. I have never baught any coins hoping or looking for silver, but I worked in a gas station/fast food joint, and I got plenty of silver quarters. I worked at a popular casino, and the coin devices were jammed with collector coins, special tokens, you name it. My security supervisor would "dispose" of the bad coins.
Speaking of children spending silver, my baby sister found my silver dollars, and baught snowcones for three days for her and a friend, before I found out the silver was gone.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

How's checking your change when you get it, a waste of time?

Even if you get rolls, it only takes a few minutes to look through them. 

All my silver coins I have gotten in change. I don't have much, but I'm not going to go crazy trying to build a stockpile by looking through rolls or loose change. It's a nice surprise when it does happen though


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Well I'll add my two bits. I agree with the OP and appreciate his advise. He is not saying that looking for junk silver is the best way to prep. What he is saying is that for those with limited income and available time, this is a proven method to obtain silver. There may be many better ways to spend your time prepping, but that may not be true for everyone. Thanks for the information.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok at the risk of looking stupid I just got to ask,, Why not just weigh the rolls on a digital scale in grams?
I know that the silver is heaver than the newer coins in quarters the silver weighs 6.2 grams and the newer ones are 5.7 that's about 1/2 gram 
I don't have any newer fifty cent pieces to weigh but the older ones are about 12.5 I would think you could just weight the rolls and only
open the heavy ones. would this work?


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Check the "coin returns" on the various machines out there, including the Coinstar coin sorters. They kick out the *bad* coins. Doesn't take any time as you pass them.
Just my FWIW.


----------



## Bossman (Jan 22, 2014)

I check all my change. Just researcha penny sales for a Million dollars, bet you could buy lots of preps with that


----------

